# Where to find 1970's and 1980's "sexy" photos



## opie2k1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been scouring the 'net looking for "sexy" photos from the 1970's and 1980's for use in an iPhone app without success.  I would like to find photos that are over-the-top ridiculously dated - think big blonde Married With Children hair, skimpy bikini, on a tiger rug holding a TAB cola,  "Sexy" (bordering on silly) women sprawled out on Tom Selleck's Ferrari... I hope you get the gist.  Apple does not accept apps with pornography so sexy but not dirty is what I'm after.

Anyway, I am at a loss of where to look or who to talk with.  Despite having grown up in that era, I can't place a single definite source.  

Any help would be extremely appreciated!  Thanks!
Shawn


----------

